# The continued saga of Rocky and his ears...



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

(((sigh))) I have been to this section more than the others it's seems. Rocky's ears still aren't up and I think we're done trying...if it happens it happens. The glue and forms worked well, in fact we did them twice, but his ears looked so irritated and the glue is a mess to remove so this is where we're at. The right ear is up most of the time but the left goes up and down. They have both been up in the past and I keep hopeing they will again. It really sucks that I have to keep explaining to people that yes he is a full blood GSD he just has lazy ears!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you tried taping? 

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

yes and it looked so bad memebrs on here suggested I take them down lol. He wasn't the most cooperative patient...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The taping doesnt look too bad... I think you just need to put more space between the two ears instead of just taping them together like a teepee. Look at the pictures in the link I posted.

Put the foams in each ear, tape the ears (not too tight, but enough so the inserts don't move) and space the two ears. Keep them taped for a week and see how it goes. If the week isn't enough, do another week. And, so on...


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I'd be as frustrated as you if my GSP's ears wouldn't stand... but at the same time, you now have a pup with a personality -- so even if others don't see him as 'ideal' he's yours and I'm sure you love him  so hopefully he's ears will come up, but if not -- Rocky will be an awesome dog!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Rocky is awsome....make me laugh everyday!!!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Rocky's ears seems to me quite long and relatively narrow at bases.

it is shame on breeders that owners need to glue,tape,etc ears of their 

beloved GSDs.

in my opinion a GSD should look like this :

ears shorter and wider,

body structure

massive,bulky and solid. 

shorter limbs.


----------

